# Sticky  Hamilton Product Code Chart



## HamiltonElectric

I posted this in another thread but I suspect most people will miss it in there. I figure this is worth highlighting since it details exactly how to read a Hamilton product number.


----------



## BrentYYC

This is the sort of info that would make a good, permanent 'sticky'.


----------



## southcarolina1801

I don't think this chart is accurate. I have a Khaki Field auto and the first three digits of my model number are H70. 70 on this chart refers to Khaki Officer auto which is not my watch.


----------



## BonyWrists

southcarolina1801 said:


> I don't think this chart is accurate. I have a Khaki Field auto and the first three digits of my model number are H70. 70 on this chart refers to Khaki Officer auto which is not my watch.


 I think the key distinction is mechanical vs. auto, so the casebacks starting with H69 go on Field Mechanicals, while H70 goes on Field Autos.


----------



## cprrckwlf

This came out of a very old catalog and exact information has changed over time and tends to vary along model lines. For example, a 3 = medium might be accurate for a khaki whatever, when a 4 = medium is accurate for some jazz master. Or steel might be 1 in a particular model and 2 in another. Or whatever.

What is still accurate is the positions: 3rd place size, 4th place metal, 1st 2 places related models, etc. and that can come in handy.


----------



## vanallard

This is likely also posted elsewhere but a good reference for the vintage Hamiltons - catalogues going back to 1910.

http://vintagewatchforums.com/viewforum.php?f=21&start=25


----------



## nicedream

I was looking for a specific Hamilton buckle (clasp) and found a nice resource on the Hamilton University site that lists the various size & style combinations, along with their part numbers:

http://new.hamilton-uni.com/hamiltonMedia/buckles/docs/buckles.pdf

And in case the PDF disappears from the site....


----------



## wolfart

Hi, I wonder if somebody could help me to verify Hamilton Jazzmaster product number - seems to be different than the table attached in this thread. Not sure whether something changed or the watch is just a fake. The number is H895120.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Rene Rondeau has a couple books dealing with Hamilton watches and Hamilton Electric watches. Great sources for vintage Hamilton watches.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I think this chart might be out of date.

My Pan Europ is "H 354050" on the back, and that doesn't fit anywhere...

Now the box with info product number on it... is in a box.. high on a shelf.. in storage.. in the dry barn... outside.


----------



## HamiltonElectric

The number stamped into the case is not the same as the product number. That is the case reference number, which identifies the type of case and is useful for watchmakers when ordering spare parts. The product number includes codes for dial color and type of strap. The same case can be used with different dials and different strap attachments.


----------

